# Where to post possible deed swap



## jamstew (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a fixed summer week timeshare that doesn't work for me or my family any more that I'd like to try and swap for a different summer week with someone who might also be in the same situation. The goal would be to swap deeds, not exchange. Where would be the best place to post it?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2009)

You can post it in the TUG Classifieds, but I think something that specific is  going to be a long-shot.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 12, 2009)

There is a fairly crude Owner Swap page at http://www.timeshare-users-group.com/tugdb/own_swap.htm.  It's a Members-Only page, so if you've not signed into the Member section during this browser session, you'll need to sign in to get there.

But it's hard to find so you might not get much in the way of results.  The only link I could find to it is from the Site Index.


----------



## mas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Perm Swap vs. Marketplace*

Not that I'm looking to eliminate my job, but IMO, the Marketplace, with its superior structure and significantly larger audience is a much better vehicle than the Perm Swap Page.  

I have started suggesting to new ad people that they also place a marketplace ad in the "Exchange Ads" section of the marketplace.  I also added this suggestion to the Perm Swap homepage.   As noted in that post, I will continue to update the page with new ad requests, but suggest people wanting to place new ads, do so in the marketplace.


----------

